# Titans



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

GAH!
Stop the remakes!!!!
Clash of the Titans is getting remade! :finger: :finger: :finger:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If it's done well, I have no problem.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ugh. That's just wonderful.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I love "Clash of the Titans" it's my wifes favorite miovie too. Nothing ever beats the original though. I don't care how bad the stop frame animations were.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, I'm afraid that "Clash" has it's own little charm that would seem blasphemous should it get remade.

However, IF you're going to do it, get someone like Ridley Scott, Peter Jackson or Jim Cameron to do it. All three of them have a great understanding how fantasy films should be made. I wouldn't have too much of a problem with one of them helming the project.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Yes, I'm afraid that "Clash" has it's own little harm that would seem blasphemous should it get remade.
> 
> However, IF you're going to do it, get someone like Ridley Scott, Peter Jackson or Jim Cameron to do it. All three of them have a great understanding how fantasy films should be made. I wouldn't have too much of a problem with one of them helming the project.


Well, with that being said, I would be there opening night.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Or Stephen Sommers could do it. Renny Harlin? uuughh-BARF!

I remember the toys for this film!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

As long as they keep George Lucas away from it, all should be well.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It could be worse, they could come out with Major legue 4.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> As long as they keep George Lucas away from it, all should be well.


Ah, come on! come on, come on, come on! (little rant from the Aviator)
We had no idea what "THX" was until then! It could be totally cool!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I have very little respect for a man who single-handedly ruined his own franchise because of personal greed, lack of solid direction and just plain out sloppy storytelling. It's not only because of that idiot creature Jar Jar Binks I say this either. NONE of the prequel films will be remembered with the same reverence as the original three. Looking back over the mess the first three movies left behind (Okay, "Sith" was a good film) is there little wonder as to why this is? He had more money and more up-to-date film techniques and the man blew it! It's like he slapped all the fans who put him in his lofty position right in the face. 

IMHO Lucas has a long way to go to redeem himself.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree, sorry I pushed your button.
It was only to give a little laughter to a sad state.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I agree, sorry I pushed your button.
> It was only to give a little laughter to a sad state.


Hey Jeff! It's all good man, it takes a helluva lot more to push my buttons than that.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Damn Sinister...George Lucas! How could I NOT dis' him?!

Thanks for covering me! I guess we don't get to go to Skywalker Ranch,and fawn over his genius!

It started with The Ewoks,..and he never looked back.

American Graffiti. Star Wars. Empire. Some of ROJ. 

Oh... and The Star Wars Christmas special!! 

Happy "Life Day", Sinister!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Hey Jeff! It's all good man, it takes a helluva lot more to push my buttons than that.


Scar casm, gotta love it!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Scar casm, gotta love it!


It is ok Sinister, FE was picking on me on the picture game too. FE is such a bullyBoy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> It is ok Sinister, FE was picking on me on the picture game too. FE is such a bullyBoy.


Again, yo got me laughin'....
but you really suck at the picture game......

J/K.....you know I'm still laughing!


----------

